
I Listen to 35 Hours of Podcasts Every Week. Is That Bad? - wslh
https://www.thecut.com/2017/10/what-is-listening-to-podcasts-all-day-doing-to-my-brain.html
======
tmaly
I have definitely filled my commute time with more podcasts and audio books in
an attempt to learn new skills. I do agree though that having the quiet time
is nice to just think or unwind for the day.

I have a podcast with just nature sounds I use when I need to drown out the
noise on the train.

